# Marzocchi 2007 Product Introduction



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Marzocchi 2007 Product Introduction*
Lago di Garda, Italia










_by Photo-John_
Coinciding with the 10th anniversary of the Z.1 Bomber introduction, this year's Marzocchi Press Convention was held at beautiful Lake Garda, in the north of Italy. Lago di Garda is about 45 minutes north Verona and an hour or so south of the Austrian border, at the southern foot of the Alps. Steep, glacially formed, limestone mountains surround the lake. There are all kinds of outdoor activities besides mountain biking and it's also a world-class windsurfing destination. We stayed right on the lake in Riva del Garda, where dangerously steep cliffs drop straight into the lake. It's an interesting environment with beautiful old towns, crumbling castles, beaches, huge mountains, palm trees, and all kinds of tourists.

At Garda there are no ski lifts - only shuttle vans or pedal power. The Europeans prefer pedaling up the paved roads and then riding back down the same roads. The Marzocchi crew opted for van rides up and the shortest possible dirt and rock route back down to the lake. We shuttled from the shore of the lake up into the mountains, passing from a balmy Mediterranean climate way up into Alpen evergreens and wildflowers. A 3200-foot (1000 m) or longer descent is not hard to find in the mountains around Lago di Garda.










The trails at Garda are like nothing else I've ever ridden. I hear there are some regular XC trails but I never saw them. Bryson Martin, the big boss at Marzocchi USA, said we were riding "all mountain" trails. But I don't think anyone else would classify them as anything less than freeride trails. The "trail" was mostly loose rocks from walnut-sized gravel on up to serious babyheads - actually make that full-grown human heads. The average rock was the size of my fist, rolling and squirming under my tires. And the dry limestone felt more slippery than most wet rocks I've ridden on. Your front tire will wander on solid rock and dive for the nearest notch, crack, or hole. These aren't trails to ride while distracted and they aren't something you want to ride on a bike with anything less than a solid six-inches of suspension. Although I rode two six-inch bikes at Garda, I would have had more fun on a bigger bike with a 66 or even an 888 on the front. That said, the Slayer 50 with the new Roco R Air rear and an All Mountain fork worked better than it had any right to in these conditions.

Marzocchi does a lot of R&D testing on these same trails. There are two things to note about that. One, Bryson and the other Marzocchi test riders have amazing endurance. I can't imagine doing more than a couple of runs per day on these trails. And if Marzocchi is developing suspension on the Garda trails, it's a gimme that it's gonna work well where 90% of us ride, 90% of the time.

Note: If Bryson Martin ever tells you you're going on a cross country ride, bring a full face and all your armor.









*The 2007 Marzocchi Suspension Lineup*
Although Marzocchi is primarily known for making gooey and delicious long travel suspension, they also make lighter but still quite tasty, XC forks. Over the past two or three years most of Marzocchi's R&D attention went towards the 66 single crown fork, the 888 downhill fork, and the Roco rear coil shock. For 2007, they've put more of their energy into reducing the weight of existing forks and developing their XC and all mountain suspension products. Three themes to keep in mind about the 2007 Marzocchi suspension lineup are: reduced weight, small bump sensitivity, and matched front and rear suspension.


 
<td width=45%>
*Notable New Products For 2007:*

Corsa SL flagship XC race fork
Roco R Air rear shock
XC Retro Series forks
10th Anniversary Z.1 Bomber fork
All Mountain SL 1 fork
888 SL ATA 
66 SL 1 ATA 
4X WC fork
[/TD]
<td width=45%>
*New Features for 2007:*

New QR20 - a real 20mm quick release!
1.5-inch steerer on OEM 66 RC2X
ATA - "Air Travel Adjust"
Nickel-coated stanchions
New, lighter castings for some forks
Titanium springs for forks and Roco rear
TST - "Terrain Selection Technology"
SFA - "Single Function Air System"
[/TD]*New Marzocchi Product and Feature Highlights*
*Air Travel Adjust*
Air Travel Adjust "ATA" is replacing ETA in Marzocchi's high-end forks. Unlike ETA, which is essentially, a rebound damping lockout, ATA offers up to 40mm of travel adjustment without changing the spring rate.

*Terrain Selection Technology*
TST stands for Terrain Selection Technology. It's available in two versions and being used on the new Corsa XC race fork, the XC Retro forks, and the All Mountain 1 and SL 1. TST 5 offers 5 clicks of quickly accessible terrain-specific adjustment. With TST 2, the valve can be either opened or closed, but there are no detents. Marzocchi is also offering a bar-mounted remote TST option.

*QR20*
The new QR20 quick release axle is the real deal. Whereas the original QR20 actually seemed slower and more complicated than a bolt-on 20mm axle, the new quick release is simple, quick, and solid. It's a pleasure to use and will be available on the All Mountain 1 and All Mountain SL 1 forks.

*Z.1*
"When we introduced this fork, it changed the course of mountain biking."
They're referring, of course, to the Z.1 Bomber. 2007 is the tenth anniversary of the fork that helped create mountain biking as we know it today. To celebrate, Marzocchi has two new Z.1 models, the RC2 ETA, and the Z.1 Sport RV. They're both coil forks (of course), with 20mm bolt-on axles and even feature bolts on the crowns, just like the original Z.1. And how about that tuff orange paint job!










*Roco R Air*
Marzocchi's new Roco R Air rear shock follows in the footsteps of last year's Roco coil shock in that it's a non-platform suspension design. Marzocchi contends that platform suspension designs are a compromise to correct for either poor linkage design or poor damper valving. It's their intention to develop suspension that performs well through the length of the stroke, on small, medium, and large hits. And they've applied those design goals to the Roco R Air rear shock, as they did with the Roco coil.

The Roco R Air weighs just ¾ of a pound and makes a great match for the All Mountain SL 1, 66 SL ATA, or any Doppio Air System fork. Both Brian Lopes and Cedric Gracia are using it for 4X racing and Cedric is also using it on his freeride bike. Air shocks aren't just for XC anymore.










*888 SL ATA and 66 SL ATA*
I never thought I'd see an air-sprung 888. But in 2007 you'll be able to buy an 888 with 170-200mm of adjustable air-sprung travel. The 888 SL ATA is lighter than the Fox 40, coming in at about 6.5 pounds. There's also a single crown air-sprung freeride fork, the 66 SL ATA, with 140-180mm of travel. I'll take two, please. If you want to stick with old fashioned coil technology, Marzocchi now has titanium spring kits available for the 888 RC2X World Cup and both the Roco RC World Cup and the Roco TST R rear shocks.










*All Mountain SL 1*
Like the 888 SL ATA and the 66 SL ATA, the All Mountain SL 1 uses the Doppio Air System instead of a coil spring. That allows it to weigh in at 5 pounds, more or less the same as a Fox 36 Float, but with 40mm of travel adjust and 5 clicks of TST on the fly adjustability. Although it's part of the All Mountain lineup, Marzocchi has tested this fork both at Whistler and at the factory and Bryson has coined a new term by calling it "freerideable." My experience riding the AM SL 1 in Garda confirms its burliness and ability to handle a lot more than it appears if you measure it by specs alone.










*Corsa XC*
The new Corsa XC race fork was designed from the ground up to put Marzocchi up front in the XC arena. The target weight was 1550 grams and according to specs they beat that by over 100 grams as it comes weighs in at 3.1 pounds. That's just a hair more than a Rockshox SID World Cup, but with Marzocchi's reliability. It features the new SFA air spring system, nickel-coated stanchions, and a brand new crown and casting.










*XC Retro Series*
The five XC Retro forks replace Marzocchi's Marathon line and are intended for XC and endurance racing. The top models, XC 700 SL and XC 600 SL, have 90-130mm of ATA adjustable travel, TST technology for on-the-fly damping adjustment, and new 32mm stanchion and Corsa Monolite designs. The XC 700 SL also has Marzocchi's new nickel coating on the stanchions for less stiction and increased durability.

*4X WC*
You might call it the Brian Lopes fork, because the 4X WC fork joins the Marzocchi lineup along with Mr. Lopes. It's a 110mm coil and air fork with 32mm stanchions and a 20mm bolt-on axle. It's purpose-built with a very tight preloaded spring and not much adjustment besides good old-fashioned rebound. 
*My Impressions*
At past Marzocchi presentations we had ski lifts and the long travel bikes were just too sexy and alluring not to ride. But I hadn't tried any of Marzocchi's lighter stuff since I sold my Z.1 FR a few years ago and I've wanted to check out the Doppio Air System and the All Mountain forks. So with the promise of "all mountain" trails, a new Marzocchi Roco rear air shock, and a full camera backpack, I decided to give the lighter stuff a serious test this year. We rode for two days and I got three big rides in. Both days I rode a Rocky Mountain Slayer 50 equipped with 6-inches of Roco R Air shock on the rear and an All Mountain fork on the front.

On day one my Slayer 50 came with an All Mountain 2 fork. That's a 140mm (5.5-inch) air assist coil fork with the tried and true Marzocchi ETA travel adjust and standard rebound damping. It's a pretty straightforward Marzocchi suspension piece. I was a little bummed I wasn't running a top shelf fork, but I figured it would be useful to find out how the other half lives. Guess what? The other half is living good! I rode the All Mountain 2 pretty much straight outta the box. Aside from being generally under-suspended for the unending trough of rocks that was supposed to be a trail, the All Mountain 2 performed wonderfully. Even guys with bigger bikes were running out of steam and stopping to shake out their muscles. It's much stiffer than I expected -even with a normal quick release axle - and it definitely had that planted, juicy, Marzocchi feel. It's a confidence-inspiring fork for sure. And it can take a lot more punishment than I was able to give it. My biggest problems were fatigue and mental paralysis, not poor suspension performance. As long as I was on my game and attacking the trail, the All Mountain 2 gave freely of itself. If I'd had on a full face and didn't have a backpack full of camera gear, I'm sure I could have thrown a lot more at it. A bigger fork probably would have been appropriate for our first ride - as would body armor and a full face. But we made do, everything worked fine, and we lived to complain about it.










I set out early on day two to get myself something that could smooth out the Garda trails a little better. I also took my full face and leg armor. What I wanted was a Rocky Mountain Switch with the 66 SL ATA. What I got was another Slayer 50. But this time the bike was equipped with the new All Mountain SL 1 - the AM that's "freerideable." The AM SL 1 is an air spring fork with ATA adjustable travel from 120-160mm, TST 5, and the new QR20 axle. This baby has it all. The AM SL 1 fork weighs 5 pounds with the new QR20. That's almost exactly the same as a Fox 36 Float, but with 40mm of adjustable travel, TST on-the-fly adjustability, not to mention Marzocchi durability and sexy Italian design.

After I snagged my rig I had one of the Marzocchi techs help me set up the fork since I wanted to make sure I got as much performance out of it as possible. We set it up for good small bump sensitivity and the top of the suspension felt sooo much more velvety than I'm used to. It was actually an eye-opener and I've wanted to see how much better I can set up my own freeride bike.

We rode a little bit of everything the second day. Of course, it was all Garda style so there were plenty of rocks. But we also got some fast, flowy double track, loamy singletrack in the trees, and some steep, loose logging road. The AM SL 1 / Roco R combo handled it all well. There was a point where fatigue, sever brake fade, and skull-sized rocks got the better of me. But for most of the day I was loving my ride. It would be great to ride the same setup on my home trails. I think the Slayer 50 with the AM SL 1 and Roco R would make an awesome trail/freeride bike. Garda asked a bit much of it. But for most people and most trails, it's got everything and then some. We ended the day with an awesome group ride with a bunch of journalists, Brian Lopes, Wade Simmons, Bryson, and Thomas Vanderham, who passed me with a front flat. That's not right in so many ways&#8230;










As far as evaluating the new Roco R Air rear shock - it got me down the mountain safely. And at Garda, that's saying a lot. Riding new trails, new bikes, new tires, and new forks all at the same time is a lot to ask of a photographer's brain. I spent most of my mental energy trying to survive the rock gardens and didn't have a whole lot left to pay attention to what my rear shock was doing. Considering the size and quantity of the Garda rocks, as long as I wasn't being tossed on my dome, the Roco was working great. Before my trip to Garda I was skeptical of riding really rocky trails on an air shock. Sure, they're fine for big hits, but how do they handle really high-speed, bumpy trails? The answer is - they handle the rocks just fine. Would a coil be better? Probably. But the Roco R Air does the job and does it at under a pound. Plus, knowing that Cedric Gracia and Brian Lopes are both running the Roco air pretty much all the time gives me a fair amount of confidence.










*Conclusion*
This was the best trip ever. Riva del Garda is beautiful and the riding is truly epic. I've been hearing about it for years and it was amazing to finally be able to make the trip and do it with the Marzocchi crew, who know it so well. As a North American, just being in Europe is a powerful experience. Riding a bike on cobblestone streets, through thousands of years of visual history, and riding trails that may have been traveled by Roman solders - that adds a very different element to a mountain bike ride.

As for Marzocchi's 2007 products - I said it last year and I'll say it again. Every year I'm amazed that suspension companies can continue to improve on their designs. Marzocchi has done it again by taking what are arguably the strongest and best-feeling forks and making them lighter, more adjustable, and more versatile. And as the 10th anniversary of the Z.1 Bomber fork come around, it's important consider Marzocchi's influence on the mountain bike. Imagine how mountain biking might be different if the Z.1 hadn't have made it. What if Bryson and freeride pioneers like Wade Simmons hadn't believed in it? Where would we be now? What would we be riding?

_- end -_

All Marzocchi 2007 Product Introduction Photos >>
Read and write Marzocchi fork and shock reviews >>
Marzocchi Web site >>


----------



## Colodude (Oct 5, 2005)

Very nice! Well put together. Took a while, but it was worth the wait!


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

Gorgeous!


----------



## [CrazyRick_11] (May 14, 2006)

very nice


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

Salavating over that 888 SL ATA, can't wait to get my hands on one...


----------



## zaefod (Apr 8, 2005)

I'll take one of everything please.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

looks to me like there catching on to technology other suspension company have already produced...


----------



## n8nate (Apr 12, 2006)

Great pics and write-up! I can't wait for those beauties.....


-Nate


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

Czech your PM's Photo-John!


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

cant wait for my new full marz bike... wtf is up with the postcard??


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

hmm full marz ds build. UFO DS with a Roco air and a 4x WC, going to be tasty...


----------



## Bordershy (Jan 29, 2004)

*Hey Photo-John*

Marzocchi still useing that worthless cable/hose "sheath" behind the left leg? Everybody i know just ty-rap's there hose to the arch.

It may be a small detail, but you would think on $700-900 forks they could come up with something better.Maybe its a euro "form over function" thing.


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

sick...


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

hahah that postcard is halarious



beautiful products:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2006)

Yummy


----------



## Ace1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Looking forward to seeing '07 gear in the wild!


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

those orange bomberswould look sick on that orange bike...would it not


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

i wanch da postcard


----------



## Shepherd Wong (Apr 24, 2005)

Wow! Looks highly Fancy!
:thumbsup:


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

wow, sounds like an amazing trip...sounds like 'zocchi is stepping up yet again, you can send me a trial pair of each fork to 

XXXX XXX st
XXX XXX 
edmonton alberta

thanks!


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

888SL?!?!?!?! Wow I love life!


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

Hey-
Sorry about the photos that went missing. I just noticed and fixed them. I uploaded them to the gallery and then later moved them to different gallery categories. Evidently that changes the image URL. Something to keep in mind for any of you that are using our gallery to embed images...


----------



## fakewade (Oct 9, 2004)

*66?*

Does anyone know if there will be a 160mm 66RCX2 to accompany the 180mm? There was a 150mm option last year along with the 170mm fork.

the commencal team supreme 6 comes with a 160mm 66 for 2007, can anyone shed any light on this? Is it a coil sprung fork or is it the SL reduced to 160mm?

Cheers

K


----------



## enduroman (Sep 15, 2005)

*Kudos Photo-John*

Wow! It's hard to believe that I'm not reading an article out of a magazine.

Keep up the good work.

You the man!

btw the muscleman you use as your watchamacallit is my countryman


----------



## elsdee (Apr 22, 2006)

superv! I can't wait to see the line-up in our local lbs. I hope it wont drain my budget for a new "66" cheer!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2005)

I was talking to Bryson this week and he said that the new World Cup 888 is gonna be the sh!t...

- same cartridges as before
- lighter legs
- Nickel coated stanchions
- Ti springs in medium (firm springs to come later)

I know he's getting paid to say that, but I've been a Marzocchi dude all along having owned had a Z1, Z1FRw/eta, a JrT, a SuperT, and a 66Light... I gotta say that I believe the man if he says it's gonna be the sh!t !

I believe he mentioned that these will be trickling into shops just after Interbike... so, order up, fellas !


----------



## bonugg (Aug 4, 2006)

anyone have an idea when the 07 stuff will hit the market?


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2006)

bonugg said:


> anyone have an idea when the 07 stuff will hit the market?


should be about october.... they usually will have the countdown on thier site up sometime early september..


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

I want a 66SL ATA.... Drool.... Looks like a great lineup. :thumbsup:

Oh, yeah, nice writeup too. One thing though, in the 9th picture down, it looks like you're riding a 66, but you said that you didn't get to ride one. Or is that someone else?


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2006)

I heart this bike


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> I heart this bike


mmmmmm...thats hot


----------



## DHbiker (Apr 23, 2004)

Awesome wrtie up. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Good Eye!*



Hardtails Are Better said:


> I want a 66SL ATA.... Drool.... Looks like a great lineup. :thumbsup:
> 
> Oh, yeah, nice writeup too. One thing though, in the 9th picture down, it looks like you're riding a 66, but you said that you didn't get to ride one. Or is that someone else?


You're right. Alan is riding a 66 in that photo. My mistake. I did not ride a 66 in Garda. I only rode the All Mountain forks. And actually, the 66 would have been a better choice that day. The All Mountain helped me survive. But a 66 would have actually made the ride a little less than painful and scary


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Update*

I now have a Roco R Air rear shock and All Mountain SL 1 on my own bike. I will be riding it and getting a feel for the new stuff and will report back when I've had some time on it. I posted some photos of the bike and some ofthe Marzocchi guys riding, here:

Marzocchi 2007 Update Post >>


----------



## weatherbee_16 (Jul 29, 2006)

i dont have the 07 MZ but i have the 06 MZ 3s on my hard rock and i really like them


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

One question about the 66 SL ATA. Is it two position, so you set the fork at either 140 or 180mm, or is it the full range from 140-180, a la the original Fox Talas? Also, does anyone happen to know the axle to crown measurement for the fork? Thanks.


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

Hardtails Are Better said:


> One question about the 66 SL ATA. Is it two position, so you set the fork at either 140 or 180mm, or is it the full range from 140-180, a la the original Fox Talas? Also, does anyone happen to know the axle to crown measurement for the fork? Thanks.


The ATA forks are fully adjustable, on the fly. I've got the All Mountain SL 1 on my Mini-Free right now and I can adjust the travel while I'm pedaling. When you crank the adjuster down it actually mechanically sucks the stanchions down into the fork body. So you don't have to stand up and mash it down like the Talas. But so far I think the Talas adjusters are a little easier to use when you're actually on the bike.

Don't know the axle to crown.


----------



## Dnovick104 (Aug 27, 2005)

free rider said:


> mmmmmm...thats hot


that bike is pretty hot.. i wounder how it rides...   prolly like a dream though =D:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

What I really meant was, can the fork be set between 140 and 180mm, or is it 140 and 180mm only?


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Whoops*



Hardtails Are Better said:


> What I really meant was, can the fork be set between 140 and 180mm, or is it 140 and 180mm only?


I'm sorry. I knew what you meant. It appears that I just spaced out and got off-track while answering. The answer is yes. It's a clicker and it goes down about 4mm per click.


----------



## J-mizzle (Feb 4, 2004)

*Thank you...*

Appreciate the hard work you put here...

Great write up as always...

John


----------



## santaheckler (Jan 31, 2004)

*Roco Air*

Hey Photo J any word if the roco air is user-servicable like the coil version? Any insight as to how it takes drops and jumps? Thanx.


----------



## Brian Peterson (Feb 20, 2004)

Here is an update... The Ti springs from the 07 888WC will fit a 2006 888RC2x.. Pricing still to be determined..

Brian


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Brian Peterson said:


> Here is an update... The Ti springs from the 07 888WC will fit a 2006 888RC2x.. Pricing still to be determined..
> 
> Brian


how about on an 07 888RC2X?????


----------



## Brian Peterson (Feb 20, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> how about on an 07 888RC2X?????


Yup..


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Brian Peterson said:


> Yup..


wow .....2 months ago Ronny was saying the Ti springs wouldn't fit the 888RC2X's

what happen???


----------



## Brian Peterson (Feb 20, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> wow .....2 months ago Ronny was saying the Ti springs wouldn't fit the 888RC2X's
> 
> what happen???


At that time nobody was positive on the answer.. So we would rather say No than say yes and have a bunch of pissed off people who buy expensive springs to only find out they don't fit...

Brian


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Brian Peterson said:


> At that time nobody was positive on the answer.. So we would rather say No than say yes and have a bunch of pissed off people who buy expensive springs to only find out they don't fit...
> 
> Brian


do you guys have Ti springs that come in different weights for the fat guys


----------



## Falldog (Sep 30, 2005)

*130mm Zocchi with RIM Brake Mounts!!*

Agghh... 2yrs ago I was really looking for 130mm Zocchi Fork, with a normal drop outs, and RIM brake mounts. Now its here with the XC 700 SL.

Anyone know where the weights are posted?


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

Does anyone know if the 66SL and AM 1 SL will be avaliable in a color other than white?


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

That post card is funny.


----------



## bobo888 (Sep 10, 2006)

well if you really want black or grey get a different model,so far all i have seen is the SLs are white


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

bobo888 said:


> well if you really want black or grey get a different model,so far all i have seen is the SLs are white


Or a Fox. Which is what I did. Not beecause of the color, but because I got one cheap.


----------



## papawheeliedon (Jan 20, 2004)

Good info and great photos. I love my old Z1, may get a new one but that orange don't work for me. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Does that include time travel so I can get to the Marz product intro?


----------



## Lunchbox362 (Jun 27, 2009)

Talk about a necro post....


----------



## zahgurim (Aug 12, 2005)

Kind of funny to see this thread brought up, from just before when the '07 888 slata cart warranty/bushing gongshow issues started... "Marzocchi" is still a dirty word in my mouth.

I've tried to forgive them. Really. Their older products were so, so good. I still love my Shiver and Z1s... But other companies have stepped up where they have stepped off, and I just don't see myself spending my $ on their new products anytime soon, as good as they may be now.


----------



## LonesomeCowboyBert (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

My 2005 888 RC is still killing it.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

zahgurim said:


> Kind of funny to see this thread brought up, from just before when the '07 888 slata cart warranty/bushing gongshow issues started... "Marzocchi" is still a dirty word in my mouth.
> 
> I've tried to forgive them. Really. Their older products were so, so good. I still love my Shiver and Z1s... But other companies have stepped up where they have stepped off, and I just don't see myself spending my $ on their new products anytime soon, as good as they may be now.


love the post....you are so missing out on the stuff from 2010 on..,,,Just for you my old school friend....the new 888 feels stiff like a Monster T but is so supple like a Shiver


----------



## eabos (Jun 11, 2005)

rep_1969 said:


> My 2005 888 RC is still killing it.


I rocked one of those for YEARS. LOVED IT! Totally bombproof, although a bit heavy.

My 2010 888ti has been nothing short of awesome though. The true test will be if it can hold up as long as the 05


----------

